
Special Investigation: The Dirty Secret Behind Warren Buffett’s Billions - justaguyhere
https://www.thenation.com/article/special-investigation-the-dirty-secret-behind-warren-buffetts-billions/
======
orbifold
Clickbait title and not very interesting reporting. I stopped when the author
posited that Buffet was treated "like a Kardashian" by the press.

------
nitwit005
> Buffett makes no secret of his fondness for monopoly.

And yet it's apparently a "Dirty Secret".

------
yesenadam
TL;DR Buffett's Dirty Secret = "America’s favorite investor loves monopoly,
not free markets."

That's not so different from another "Dirty Secret" I was already familiar
with, "America loves monopoly, not free markets." (I didn't get much further
than the subtitle. For me the interesting thing about Buffett is how
fascinated people apparently are in reading endlessly about the guy.)

